# [liveCD+LVM] Recherche liveCD gérant le LVM 1 [résolu]

## knoax

Bonjour

Je recherche un live CD permettant de créer des partitions principale ext3, et LVM1 (uniquement et non le LVM2)

Mon pb est le suivant:

J'ai un outil de sauvegarde qui permet de faire des restaurations bare metal (Disaster Recovery) uniquement si le serveur cible utilise des partitions normales et/ou LVM2. Alors il m'est impossible de faire des restaurations DR de serveur utilisant le LVM1.

Comme les serveurs LVM1 sont des serveurs de production haute dispo, je ne souhaite pas convertir le LVM1 en LVM2.

Alors je recherche un live CD permettant de gérer le LVM (créer des partition LVM1)

En m'appuyant sur la méthode d'install de gentoo, je dois d'abord installer une RHEL 3 en minimal car elle permet de créer des partitions lvm1

Puis je boot sur le liveDVD de knoppix 5.3 qui gere le lvm1

Après quelques manipulation je détecte mes précedentes partition LVM1, je monte mes partition dans /mnt/recover et je supprime toute ma précedente installation de RHEL

J'installe mon agent de sauvegarde sur la knoppix.

Puis je restaure toutes mes données dans le répertoire /mnt/recover

Puis après quelques manip je fais un chroot de /mnt/recover et j'installe grub dans le mbr

Ces manipulations fonctionnent mais elles sont lourdes, je voudrais la simplifier en utilisant un liveCD permettant de créer des LVM1 (voir si possible faire un script automatique créant toutes les partitions lvm1 à l'aide d'un fichier de paramétrage).

De plus j'aimerai aussi savoir comment personnaliser un liveCD car j'aimerai créer un liveCD avec mon agent de sauvegarde integrer.

Donc si j'arrive à trouve un liveCD gérant le lvm1 et si je le personnalise en intégrant mon agent de sauvegarde, je pense que ma procédure sera moins lourde et plus rapide

Si vous avez des idées de liveCD ou autre manipulation plus simple, je serai fort interessé

Merci d'avance pour votre aide

Cordialement

Knoax

----------

## xaviermiller

http://www.sysresccd.org ?

----------

## knoax

Merci pour ta réponse XavierMiller

J'avais déjà regardé du coté de systemRescueCD

Malheureusement, il utilise le LVM2, donc je ne pense pas pouvoir créer des partitions de type LVM1

Je suis remonté dans les très vieilles versions de systemRecueCD pour trouver la version permettant de gérer uniquement le LVM1

Mais je n'ai rien trouvé d'interessant.

Je m'orienterai plutot vers l'utilitaire DIskDruid utilisé par anaconda de RedHat mais je ne trouve pas de package pour cet utilitaire.

Si vous avez des idées, je serai très interessé.

Merci

Cordialement

Knoax

----------

## truc

```
-M | --metadatatype type

              Specifies which type of on-disk metadata to use, such as lvm1 or lvm2, which can be abbreviated to 1 or 2 respectively.  The default (lvm2)  can  be

              changed by setting format in the global section of the config file.

```

Donc je pense que ça devrait le faire avec un sysrescueCD recent.

----------

## knoax

Merci truc pour l'info

Je vais regarder ça de près

Cordialement

Knoax

----------

